#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  At First Sight

## JuniorUK

Не знаю как этот фильм называется в российском прокате. Оригинальное название At First Sight (1999).  Фильм о мужчине потерявшем зрение в раннем детстве, обретшем его опять благодаря операции и потерявшем его второй раз уже навсегда.

----------

